# Funny kid scaring video



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Saw this while browsing youtube. Some great reactions!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I have to admit I laughed at kids getting scared, does that make me bad?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That was just TOO FUNNY!!! Really great. And yes I think we are bad people. LOL!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good link jdubbya. That was fun to watch.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

awesome, saves on candy..


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Now I am going to have to video tape halloween. What a great way to re-live the fun through out the year!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That was really incredible, especially when you consider he had just a few well done animated props, and the high energy scares he was getting at his front door. Just goes to show you don't have to have a monsterous budget to give people a great time. Well done and thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Watching that video it reminds me that it really is fun to scare little kids.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I loved the part where the little girl was so scared but still yell Trick or treat I rotfl


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

LOL... LOL... LOL...
That's a perfect example of 'perfect timing'. The doorbell, porch light, banging coffin and then the screams.
I laughed myself into tears.
I love to scare people.
LOL


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

Any idea what he was using to get the different door bell sounds ?

great clip though... too funny. Time to invest in cam with nightvision


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Now that's what i call entertainment!! Too funny. I love scaring kids!! I work with customers all day long so i can even get a naughty child to cry just by looking at him.( i know thats not nice but sometimes they are just brats!) But this video is too cool!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

That is priceless!!! I laughed and laughed... Even my 2 year old thought it was funny... Made my day when she laughed


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Just think if everyone would do that it could be like going to 50 dif haunted houses in one night for FREE and you *get candy*.
Scaring kids is funny Love it!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, thank you! I loved it! I know I am a sick puppy for loving these things, but that was cool.


----------

